# Hargus Lake pot tourny 3-22-14



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

To break the severe cabin fever that some of us have I am planning a small pot tournament for this coming Saturday March 22nd. at Hargus Lake. Details are as follows:

100% payback of all entry fee plus some door prizes
Trolling motor only, no starting outboards
$50 per boat includes big bass side pot (may fish alone or as a 2 angler team)
Hours = 8am-4pm
Fish limit = 2 fish between 12"-15" and 2 fish over 15" per boat
Tournament limited to the first 10 paid teams
Payout with 10 boat full field are 1st pl = $280 , 2nd pl = $120 , BB=$100
To register please send me a pm

*List of current participants
1)Carver - Jackson
2)Ogg - Pennington
3) Walters -?
4) Denny - Quinn
5) Tucker - Tucker (verbally committed)
6) Adams - Rose
7) Magers - Fulks
8) Moller - ?
*


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Up to 8 now. Dont get left out.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

What won last weeks



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

9 pounds even with 4 fish


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Up to 9 now. Looking for 1 more


----------

